# My Bench of Horrors



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

To get me out of this feeling i have, over the next few months i will annoy you all with pictures of what i am doing, and future projects.

First i will start with the table of horrors as it is right now.




In a few days i will post a pic of it cleaned up and ready for the first "operation"......<insert evil manical laugh here>


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Best medicine for ya Andrij!! Sometimes just getting occupied is all it takes to shakes the blues..


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

It will, once i am finished with it.

I have some ideas of how i plan to sort the table out 

Cheers

Andrij


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey Andrij is that black and blue hot rod a hw or a slot car? fcb


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

I think it could be a j/l car, bought it over a year ago, and it sat on the kitchen dresser till the other day. It certainly is not a hotwheels.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Andrij,

Will be great to see your project pics...can't wait! :thumbsup:

Looks like you have all the stuff to get things organized with. I put up some peg board and hooks in my area on the walls. That realy helped me get stuff off my bench but, let me see it at the same time. 

I have a note book binder with clear sleeves and heavy zip bags (like sandwich bags but, heavy from office depot) just to keep all my decals in. I also have decals in boxes and my drawers that are hung above my bench at arms reach.

Bob...build on (boo-hahahahahhahahahahahh)...zillla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Allright, Andrij!
Way to see ya getting back at it! feels good to accomplish projects, yeah?
I am right with Bob, waiting to see your project pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the great words of encouragement 

One day, i hope to be 1/10th as good as you all in customising, painting and casting.

Watch this space


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

*I found a table*

Funny thing happens when you start sorting stuff out, you tend to find things, like this:



From another angle it looks like this:



By the way, yes, that is a 9 inch straight, screwed down to the table, for when i strip and rebuild chassis's and when i re oil noisy ones. Lazy bugger i am, dont need to walk to the next room to run em on the track


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hot dang, wouldja look at that! Looking great, Andrij! :thumbsup:
How ya just need a few pics of cool cars for some inspiration slapped up on the wall and on the TMs spice cans. Errrmmm...why is the TMs spice cans stacked on YOUR bench?  They are taking up valuable bench space!


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Joe

They are empty hot chocolate tins from a friend of mine where i used to work

I got them for storage, but right now they are storing nothing but air.

I have a few cars in the pipeline right now, i cut the base plates off some hotwheels cars, but not telling which ones till i have them finished.

Hmmmm, now, how do i drill a hole smaller than 1/16th of an inch without resorting to buying a drillbit?

No hint there, but i need that for a chassis to drill some holes.


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

I was killing brain cells last night to try and work something out.

OK, one of the cars i am planting a chassis under is a bit of a bother. I am using a super g-plus chassis under this particular shell, but i cannot get the wheelbase right. On the Super-G-plus chassis, there are only two holes, but the wheelbase i need is inbetween the two holes.

I am not that great drilling holes yet, going to practice a bit before i damage another shell, but the reason is, i plan to use old g-plus front rims, and the metal whatsies so the front end is independant. A plus side to this is, the rims match the paint color of the car. The minus side is that the super g-plus chassis doesn't have 3 positions.

Any suggestions, before i drill a chassis out?

Cheers

Andrij


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Yup!
have a junk G+ chassis? cut the center from between the rails and lay the now "floating" rails next to the rails you want to drill. Do one side at a time. I learned this jig-trick from Bill hall. I use it sometimes to move holes in a Tjet chassis. Fiddle with the idea and make it work for you, mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

BRILLIANT 

Thanks for that one 

Now, to find a junk chassis, but none are junk, they are all my treasures :O

Cheers Joe


----------

